# Como calibrar  colores en tv ? R.G.B



## edvasto (Abr 27, 2009)

hola !

la duda es la siguiente tengo una tv la cual esta totalmente desconfigurados sus colores.

ps han movido los potenciometros que van en la pcb que va conectada al tubo de la pantalla (B bias - G bias-  R bias -
 R drive - B drive) 

aca la imagen 
pda:no hagan caso donde dice chispaz je je habia usado esta foto para otro post 
http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj237/edvasto/3.jpg


quisiera saber de que manera es recomendable ajustar los potenciometros y en general los controles de brillo,tinte color etc...  para que  tenga una buena distribucion y calibracion  de los colores 

tengo entendido que se usa la barra sempte para esto como lo hago , cual es el procedimiento o la tecnica a  seguir que o que me recomiendan ?

de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda !
gracias por su atensión y su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2009)

¿No probaste destornillador , paciencia  y ojímetro ?


----------



## maurorzhz (Abr 27, 2009)

Bueno mi estimado, el proceso parece complicado pero ya veras que no, solo necesitaras inyectar señal de video si es un dvd te recomiendo una pelicula de dibujos, escoge cualquier escena y ponle pausa, en el tv baja control de color a cero, si la pantalla no esta magnetizada tendras una imagen en blanco y negro, si no, te predominara un color, en la base del cinescopio se ubican tres o seis presets, tres ajustan colores de imagen y los otros el fondo de iomagen, si no tienes experiencia no te preocupes, (echando a perder se aprende) y manos a la obra! Vamos primero por los G-BIAS,B-BIAS y R-BIAS,  reduce el rojo a cero, ajusta el verde al 50% y el azul ajustalo detal manera que se mezcle con el verde procurando que no sobresalga ninguno de los dos, hecho esto sube el color rojo hasta que te aproximes al blanco y negro(recurda que no hemos movido los drivers por lo que aun predomina alguno en fondo).  Los driver ajustalos entre 20% y 50%  para no saturar el fondo, deben estar mesclados para una solo tonalidad. Observa con cuidado la imagen, retoca hasta obtener lo mas cercano posible el blanco y negro. Cuando llegas a este punto, sube el control de color y observa, ajusta con control de tinte, ¿te pareceaceptable la imagen? retoca lo mas que puedas. Esto es un proceso un tanto dificil por que cada marca utiliza diferente tipo de cinescopio y la calidad de imagen varia entre una y otra. Espero que te sirva de algo mi breve explicacion, te sugiero que la proxima incluyas marca y modelo para una mejor asesoria,suerte y saludos.


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 28, 2009)

Edvasto,te habria sugerido lo mismo al calibrar la temp.de color,pero,Maurorzhz nos ha dado una clase excepcional y muy didactica.Muchas Gracias,Maurorzhz por tu ordenada exposicion del tema,hicistes facil, algo dificil de explicar en un escrito.


----------



## edvasto (Abr 28, 2009)

maurorzhz dijo:
			
		

> Bueno mi estimado, el proceso parece complicado pero ya veras que no, solo necesitaras inyectar señal de video si es un dvd te recomiendo una pelicula de dibujos, escoge cualquier escena y ponle pausa, en el tv baja control de color a cero, si la pantalla no esta magnetizada tendras una imagen en blanco y negro, si no, te predominara un color, en la base del cinescopio se ubican tres o seis presets, tres ajustan colores de imagen y los otros el fondo de iomagen, si no tienes experiencia no te preocupes, (echando a perder se aprende) y manos a la obra! Vamos primero por los G-BIAS,B-BIAS y R-BIAS,  reduce el rojo a cero, ajusta el verde al 50% y el azul ajustalo detal manera que se mezcle con el verde procurando que no sobresalga ninguno de los dos, hecho esto sube el color rojo hasta que te aproximes al blanco y negro(recurda que no hemos movido los drivers por lo que aun predomina alguno en fondo).  Los driver ajustalos entre 20% y 50%  para no saturar el fondo, deben estar mesclados para una solo tonalidad. Observa con cuidado la imagen, retoca hasta obtener lo mas cercano posible el blanco y negro. Cuando llegas a este punto, sube el control de color y observa, ajusta con control de tinte, ¿te pareceaceptable la imagen? retoca lo mas que puedas. Esto es un proceso un tanto dificil por que cada marca utiliza diferente tipo de cinescopio y la calidad de imagen varia entre una y otra. Espero que te sirva de algo mi breve explicacion, te sugiero que la proxima incluyas marca y modelo para una mejor asesoria,suerte y saludos.



excelente respuesta y aclaracion del metodo a utilizar,  asi sera mas facil  lograr una calibracion aceptable para la tv 

era la respuesta que esperaba!  muchisimas gracias  

saludos!

pda: si alguien quiere agregar algo mas con mucho gusto escuchare


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Abr 28, 2009)

edvasto,...¿Y cual es el modelo y chassis de tu TV?


----------



## edvasto (Abr 28, 2009)

ps la verdad es una larga historia je je   

no se ni como ni de donde lo sacaron me lo regalaron hace tiempo..   resulta que es un tv que fue adaptado solo como monitor quiero decir recibe solo señal de video (sobra ignorancia)

es una tv vieja de 25" no tenia nombre ni stikers ni nada ( en el chasis se puede ver  es la marca WOOJOO electronics) 

desde que lo tengo  es un problema cualquier reparacion que quiera hacerle incluso tiene un efecto cojin que aun no logro solucionarja ja , ya que nadie conoce sobre este chasis no hay diagrama  etc.. 
este  lo ocupo en una maquina recreativa

te dejo algunas fotos

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj237/edvasto/2.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj237/edvasto/IMG_1667.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj237/edvasto/IMG_1662.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj237/edvasto/IMG_0012-1.jpg


----------



## luis fernandez (Nov 14, 2011)

Hola lo mio es parecido con mi tv. Se ve oscura la pantalla, aveces predomina el color rojo, otras veces el color azul y por ahora el morado, ya hice esas recomendaciones que le dan a edvasto, pero mi tv es lg 20'' eye magic..........si me pueden ayudar con la calibracion....muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2011)

Para intentar darte algun tipo de ayuda Marca y modelo exacto de tu aparato, con LG no alcanza, es necesario identificar adecuadamente al modelo, por lo tanto te fijas en la parte posterior de la tapa de respaldo toma el modelo y postealo


----------



## luis fernandez (Nov 19, 2011)

Serie: Cp-20k40
ac 100-240v 50/60 hz 85w
chasis: 002az00690  pes-c


----------



## pandacba (Nov 19, 2011)

Por lo visto, de electrónica nada, ya que pusiste Serie, y eso no es el número de serie es sl modelo.

Ese aparato debe ser ajustado por personal competente, ya que el sistema donde esta inserto no es para novtos, un error y hay que comprar otro aparato ya que quedara inutilizado, y no estoy exageranto es, real ya me han tocado varios que quisieron ahorrarse unos peso y el ahorro fue tener que tirarlo y comprar uno nuevo


----------



## luis fernandez (Nov 20, 2011)

amigo pero este modelo de tv, tiene una parametros del fabricantes con unos valores que hay que modificarlos, ajuste el rojo, verde, azul mas el color y el tinte....pero aun asi se ve oscuro le falta ese brillo original....a ver si hacemos la ultima prueba para mover los valores o si no da mandarlo al especialista...caballero nomas....
gracias ....panda


----------

